
Hey by Basecamp - ankurpatel
https://hey.com/features/
======
dang
Show HN is for sharing your personal work. Did you work on this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
dwoot
The title reads, "by Basecamp"

~~~
dang
The submitted title was "Show HN: Hey by Basecamp". I probably should have
mentioned taking "Show HN" out.

